# Boiling Fuel?



## jjbsew (May 20, 2013)

I have a 2002 White LT1650. When I finished cutting the grass this weekend, I heard a hissing sound from under the hood. It was fumes venting from the gas cap on the fuel tank. When I removed the gas cap, I noticed that the gasoline in the fuel tank was actually boiling. Obviously, this concerns me greatly. Any ideas on what might be causing this and how to repair it?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

are you running fuel with ethanol in it?


----------



## jjbsew (May 20, 2013)

no, just regular gas.. no ethanol


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe no ethanol but I know of no regulations that prohibit propane and other tanes and things being added.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/fuels-boiling-point-d_936.html


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

maybe try a different brand gas and switch to higher octane they put less junk in better fuel.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd be looking at how the fuel line is routed.


----------

